

Ask HN: Why isn't Zappos the first result for the query "shoes"? - ashishk
http://www.google.com/search?q=shoes&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
Shoes.com has a pagerank of 5 and 200k inbound links.<p>Zappos.com has a pagerank of 7 and 2M inbound links. 10 times that of shoes.com!<p>Does the domain name matter that much?
======
Grinnmarr
Google's ranking algorithm give's significant weight to keywords in the domain
name.

------
biohacker42
Perhaps it's deliberate? Can they really maintain their level of customer
service if they get too big or grow too fast?

~~~
byoung2
They're number 2, so they work harder?

EDIT: My comment was a reference to the Avis marketing campaign back in the
60's.
[http://www.buildingbrands.com/didyouknow/16_avis_we_try_hard...](http://www.buildingbrands.com/didyouknow/16_avis_we_try_harder.php)

------
mooism2
Any particular reason why they should be?

